# Monthly Photo Challenge for February 2016 - HOT



## snowbear

We are back in business, and this month's theme: *Hot*
Remember, there's no one "right" way to interpret the monthly theme--think outside the box, get creative!

HOW TO ENTER:
The challenge contest is open to any registered member of TPF.
1. Take a photo (photos should be taken during the challenge month, and should NOT have been previously posted to TPF). Resize photo to be no longer than 1200px on the longest edge.
2. Email photo to *tpf.monthly.challenge@gmail.com*. Use subject line "February 2016 Photo Challenge Entry." In the body of your email, include your name, TPF username, and the photo title (if it has one).
PLEASE name your file the same as the photo title.

Deadline to enter is midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.


The TPF Fine Print
For your convenience, EVERYTHING you REALLY need to know to enter the contest is listed above. However, you may find the following information useful, should you wish to read it.

General Contest Information
1. One entry per person. However, you may submit a new photo to replace an entry made earlier in the month if you choose.
2. Images must have been taken by the person submitting them.
3. Images must be anonymous--images with watermarks or identifying information embedded in the EXIF data or title will be rejected.
4. The challenge moderators reserve the right to reject an entry for any reason they deem appropriate. You will be notified if your photo is rejected and given the reason for the rejection.
5. Contest moderators are not eligible to enter.

Voting Process:
1. Submissions will be compiled into a voting thread within one week after the entry deadline.
2. Voting polls will remain open for one week.
3. In the event of a tie, the winner will be determined by a panel of moderators.


----------



## snowbear

Friday bump.

We have six "Likes" so that means we're going to get at least six entries, right?


----------



## donny1963

how would one become a TPF member??

Donny


----------



## 480sparky

donny1963 said:


> how would one become a TPF member??
> 
> Donny



You already are..........


----------



## donny1963

480sparky said:


> donny1963 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how would one become a TPF member??
> 
> Donny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already are..........
Click to expand...

 
Ok well i just sent it. lol
Donny


----------



## snowbear

OK, folks, let's get those entries in.


----------



## wyogirl

I'm trying to come up with something!


----------



## snowbear

wyogirl said:


> I'm trying to come up with something!


There are a few things I can think of.


----------



## davholla

Hot?  Not the best time of year for those of us in Europe to take a photo like this.


----------



## snowbear

davholla said:


> Hot?  Not the best time of year for those of us in Europe to take a photo like this.


Nor here on the mid-Atlantic US.  In fact, the reason I picked the theme was because of our current cold weather.


----------



## wyogirl

I'm in--


----------



## snowbear

wyogirl said:


> I'm in--


I got it


----------



## Didereaux

For what it's worth I am in and entry sent!   Maybe mine will make someone feel better about theirs!  lol


----------



## Didereaux

SNOWBEAR!!!!     I am re-submitting mine,  The first had some personal exif in it.  This second copy is clean.  Sorry for the hassle.  and noticed I resent the original  the bottom one is the clean one.


----------



## snowbear

Didereaux said:


> SNOWBEAR!!!!     I am re-submitting mine,  The first had some personal exif in it.  This second copy is clean.  Sorry for the hassle.  and noticed I resent the original  the bottom one is the clean one.


I got them.  Thanks.


----------

